# Hi All!



## TearyThunder

Hi All! Frighteners Entertainment talked me into coming over and hanging out a bit. Well I'm off to check out some of the threads and what I have been missing out on.

Teary


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Glad to see you make it here!

It's just like I said it was


----------



## TearyThunder

I certainly hope it is. I don't want to be disappointed in you FE for telling a fib.


----------



## ScareFX

Welcome TearyThunder. Any friend of Jeff's is a friend of ours.


----------



## TearyThunder

Thanks for the welcome Scarefx. So far I'm happy I joined. I am really liking the feel of the forum.


----------



## claymud

Welcome to the Forum, I see FE never sleeps eh?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Looks that way, doesn't it?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Welcome TearyThunder  BEWARE! FE has the ability to talk people into lots of things.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Shame on you Hauntee!

Unless its true???

Look into my eyes.......


----------



## Hella

Welcome TearyThunder!
so FE lured you to the dark side of the street too...lol I am sure you will find yourself right at home here.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Welcome TT Hope you have a good time here. There a lots of nice people and tons of info.


----------



## TearyThunder

Thanks for the welcome Claymud, Hauntiholik, and Hella! 

Claymud, What's sleep? I usually don't see much of the sandman around here. 

Hauntiholik, Thanks for the warning about FE. Hmm should I really take it as a warning though. Things could get interesting lol. I have had some say that I am easy to persuade.

Hella, so far I like the darkside. It's rather cozy here.


----------



## TearyThunder

Oops I missed ya Bone Dancer! Thanks for the welcome and I believe I will have a good time.


----------



## TipoDeemin

Welcome from me, too.


----------



## Otaku

Hi TT! Nice to see you on this side of the Street!


----------



## Sinister

Welcome to our nightmare! We're a rather interesting collection of villains. Well, some of us are...


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Welcome! There's some great threads going right now, so you came just in time.


----------



## Zombie-F

Wow, I'm really late on the welcome wagon in this thread. Welcome aboard TearyThunder. :devil:


----------



## trishaanne

Welcome to our little family. It's always great to meet fresh blood, er, um, I meant, new people!


----------



## DeathTouch

How did I miss you? Welcome to Hauntforum.com


----------



## TearyThunder

Thanks for the welcome TipoDeemin, Otaku, Sinister, Sickie Ickie, Zombie-F, Trishaanne, and DeathTouch (and anyone I may have missed.) You all are a great bunch from what I can tell. I'm glad to be here and no longer a lurker lol.


----------



## Vlad

Greetings TT. You must be someone special, even Trish was nice, lol. See you in the forum, and don't miss out on chat, it's a hoot.


----------



## grapegrl

Welcome, Teary!


----------



## claymud

Vlad said:


> ...and don't miss out on chat, it's a hoot.


Run while you still can! Save yourself!!


----------



## Fangs

Velcome Home TearyThunder!  Hope you like it here!


----------



## TearyThunder

Thanks Vlad, grapegrl, and Dark Fanged Bat Lady. 

Vlad, I don't think I'm anyone special. Maybe Trish is just being nice for now..  

Dark Fanged Bat Lady, So far I am liking the forum pretty well. I hope to continue enjoying it for a long time to come.

Claymud, Please don't scare me like that! I haven't ventured into chat yet but now I'm a little worried.


----------



## trishaanne

TT, pay no attention to what my dear friend (?) Vlad says......I'm ALWAYS nice!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

trishaanne said:


> TT, pay no attention to what my dear friend (?) Vlad says......I'm ALWAYS nice!


As nice as my GrandMa's paddle


----------



## trishaanne

Don't make me get my whip out, FE.......I's been a long day, I'm on adge and just looking for someone to use it on!  Now you and Vlad probably went and chased TT away thinking we have such horrible people over here LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So, is there a line to stand in for this "said" whip


----------



## TearyThunder

Trisha, no worries they didn't scare me away. I have a whip and riding crop around here somewhere. We could team up on FE and really give him a whipping he wouldn't forget for a loooong time lol.


----------



## trishaanne

LOL...good idea....although having spoken to him a few times, I'm afraid he may like it a bit too much!


----------



## TearyThunder

Ah you see Trisha that's the thing......it depends on HOW we whip him as to if he likes it or not lol.


----------



## claymud

TearyThunder said:


> Trisha, no worries they didn't scare me away. I have a whip and riding crop around here somewhere. We could team up on FE and really give him a whipping he wouldn't forget for a loooong time lol.


Please tape that


----------



## TearyThunder

Hmmm now we have a watcher lol. Claymud sure you don't want to get in on the action? lol


----------



## claymud

No... I just like to see people get beated up  Thanks for the offer though


----------



## TearyThunder

LOL good call......It might hurt a lot!


----------



## Vlad

Clay happens to be my underaged Canadian protege, please foreward anything that might severely warp his upbringing to me so I can enjoy, I mean, review it first.


----------



## claymud

Vlad said:


> Clay happens to be my underaged Canadian protege, please foreward anything that might severely warp his upbringing to me so I can enjoy, I mean, review it first.


He's doing a great job too, the kids at school are already noticing a diffrance


----------



## TearyThunder

Is the difference good or bad? lol


----------



## claymud

I'm not sure


----------



## IshWitch

If I haven't yet, here is a great big welcome! 
(been under the influence of antibiotics and have been in a daze! )


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would you light the 1st bag?


----------



## heresjohnny

Welcome to the fun side of the street


----------

